
JSON is YAML - pius
http://redhanded.hobix.com/inspect/yamlIsJson.html
======
iamwil
Yeah, I saw this a while back, and it kinda surprised me. How'd that happen?
It didn't seem like JSON and YAML were working in concert. So far, I've liked
using either one over XML. Saved me from much typing. As it is, it starts to
JSON starts to look like lisp when you use it to send code to browser clients
to execute.

------
wayland
what is YAML?

~~~
BrandonM
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/YAML>

~~~
wayland
thankyou. but wikipedia got banned here:(

~~~
asenchi
<http://yaml.org/spec/current.html>

